# Ed's Bait Report 5/17



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Cool windy weather continued to keep many fisherman off the lake this past week. Those making it out are reporting better fishing that the past
couple weeks for both walleyes and pike. With a much better forecast for
the next week, things should really pick up. Boaters are reporting
increased walleye action in Pelican Lake; Oswalds Bay, the Howard farm
area, and some of the other shallower bays in the Flats; the north end of
Six Mile Bay; and the bays to the west of Cactus Point. Anglers are using
shallow running cranks such as #5 shad raps, countdowns, & husky jerks in 1-4 feet of water. Shore fisherman are catching some fish along Channel A, the Mauvee Coulee, and Hwy 281 near Minnewaukan. Pike are being caught in Channel A, the north end of Creel Bay, and along Hwy 281 near Minnewaukan. Try using cranks, daredevils, smelt, or herring. White bass and the perch have yet to start biting and typically need water temps to warm up a bit more. This Saturday the LR Anglers are having their Spring Northern Outing from 9-4 at the Minnewaukan boat ramp, and the Spirit Lake Marina is hosting the Casino Classic Walleye Tournament on Saturday and Sunday. We wish the best of luck to all you fisherman!!!

Don't forget to stop in and enter for one of two amateur entries to this
summer's In-Fisherman PWT tournament being hosted on Devils Lake. Two qualifiers are drawn each Monday on KZZY with a final drawing on June 30th.


----------

